# Cause of white ridges on toddlers nails



## star22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have a 14.5 month toddler who is breastfed and also eating most of our family meals, small portions of course! We don' t eat a lot of red meat so I am wondering if the white ridges on my toddlers nails (on two of them) could be a cause of iron deficiency. I am ultra scared that he is not getting enough nutrition with primarily breastfeeding at his age, please share your experience and tips if you have any. We are not a fan of boxed cereals, he eats primarily oatmeal with whole meal or yogurt for breakfast, lots of fruit and vegetables and primary protein is chicken which he asks for a lot. I give him cheese and lots of snacks during the day and when he is hungry he is not shy to let you know so I am not sure what is the cause of those ridges.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

If you are worried about low iron, the blood test is pretty simple (especially if baby nurses through it) and can quickly put your mind at ease.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

Are the ridges horizontal or vertical? Vertical ridges are totally normal. Horizontal ridges are generally related to damage to the base of the nail where the nail is formed.

I wouldn't worry about nutritional deficiency- your baby's diet sounds just fine!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

In ME (probably not everyone) it seems to be related to zinc deficiency. They go away when I am taking a multi with zinc and return if I don't for a long time. I am sure a doctor told me that, but I couldn't tell you when. Probably in high school!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I was going to say zinc too. Testing for zinc isn't as straightforward as iron, I'd look through your diet and look at your zinc consumption. Zinc is one of the minerals it's easier to get a deficiency in. Lots of stretch marks during pregnancy is also a sign of zinc deficiency (ask me how I know







).


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

My ds' naturopath just told me that ridges on the nails is a sign of protein deficiency. We don't eat alot of red meat, either, and ds is very picky so it made sense to me that he might not have enough protein. I haven't actually done any research on it (I don't believe anything until I research it myself, lol), though...


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

if he likes chicken, and you're concerned he's not getting a lot of iron (breastmilk has iron, and it's very bioavailable, but once children start eating solid food they stop absorbing the breastmilk iron as well), you might want to try sneaking in a bit of organic chicken liver with the chicken. my DD loves it, and it is safer and better than straight iron supplements. also, it's not a bad idea to do a bloodtest for anemia and lead around 1 yr, I know not everyone does it, but it's better than worrying IMO.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to nutrition.


----------

